# Cabinet Shop Questions



## Jonbuild

wazez said:


> What part of PA do you hail from?


Not there no more… you thinking of getting into cabinet business?  you might need more than a block hammer and coal chisel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

